# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  replacing tiles in old fireplace surround

## Mocilla

Hi All,
Not sure if this is the right forum... but it is about tiles :Biggrin:  
Have uncovered a fireplace in my bedroom ( Federation) and thankfully it is all there. Thank goodness the previous owners were either a bit lazy or thoughtful, even laid carpet over the hearth without removing it. My question is about replacing a few of the tiles that have fallen out of the side bits. I have included a photo to make it easier to explain. Luckily the tiles where still there and not broken. There is a metal frame behind where the tiles have to go but there is a gap between this and the back of the tile when it is held flush with the frame it sits in. The other problem I have is that the space for the tiles to go back into seems a fraction too tight. Not sure if I can do this from the front or if I need to remove the fireplace and work from the back. Any ideas ???
regards,
Jo

----------


## Bedford

> The other problem I have is that the space for the tiles to go back into seems a fraction too tight. Not sure if I can do this from the front or if I need to remove the fireplace and work from the back. Any ideas ???

  I'm not sure either, but I would think if they have come out of the front, they should go back. 
Might have to wriggle and try different angles. ( so to speak) :Smilie:

----------


## Tools

They should slide in from the front but the problem will be that they need to be wedged in from behind.You will probably get them to sit in, but they would be loose. 
Tools

----------


## droog

The tile are usually inserted from behind the cast iron insert, but if they have fallen out then they should be able to be slipped back in.
To hold the tiles in place the complete cast iron insert needs to be removed, there will be timber wedges used to hold the tiles and then the complete back of the tiles are encased with plaster of paris. 
Hope this helps, Dave.

----------


## Mocilla

Thanks for the replies. I had a feeling this might be the case. I wasn't keen to remove it just in case I broke something. The mantle and surround are quite loose so will probably remove this to strip the paint, may as well take out the insert at the same time and do the job properly as I don't want the tiles to fall out again as they might break this time !!!!

----------


## Haveago1

Yep - tiles go in from the back. They were originally held in place with a fibrous (probably asbestos) mixture - I used cornice adhesive to replace a few broken tiles in our fireplaces, but they are only for decoration and not in use. 
Keep an eye out on Ebay - fireplace tiles come up on there occassionally.....

----------


## piscean

mocila just thought Id mention that if you do break any of the tiles you can get replacements at just about any restoration place

----------

